# keeping shrimp alive without water?



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I heard that you could keep shrimp alive without water. The method that was used was people would put ice in a cooler then put a damp newspaper over the ice, then put the live shrimp on the damp paper. I don't really waant to waste bait experimenting on this so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this with success?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Never heard that one before. Will be interesting if someone come forward that has actually dont this.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://saltfishing.about.com/cs/baitsandlures/ht/baitshrimp.htm

http://www.bountyfishing.com/thread/keep-shrimp-alive-without-water

Video; short advertising first
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/770226/fishing_live_bait_keeping_shrimps_alive_without_water/

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messag...iew=next&sid=153b47cd9205a5226d0ce7fc1b808b78


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW!! Who would have thunk it?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I've always cooled my crabs before cleaning. The article mentioned suspended animation sounds like what happens to the crabs.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

it seems easier just to put them in water...


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Water is cheaper than newspaper and ice! Just saying.


----------



## Phish Matanzaz (Jul 1, 2011)

I have done this with wet newspaper, no ice, but only for transport, say from a bait shop tank to where I will be fishing the shrimp...works fine. For longer than that, I don't know. It seems to help keep the shrimp from getting shocked, i.e., going from a warmer temp water to a colder temp water. Had many a dozen die before getting to fish them. The wet newspaper transport trick helped a great deal.

Phish


----------

